# Who's blowing off work on Wednesday?



## frapcap (Jan 26, 2015)

I sure am!!!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

Wed and Friday for me !
Rest day on Thursday/work day


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Jan 26, 2015)

Flatlanders won't need to blow off work.  CT and RI will shut down, along with western Mass.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2015)

Better get up there soon.  Travel in the flatlands will be difficult tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm off every Wednesday. Really hoping schools are closed so I can ignore my parental duties and head up to Platty. My son texted from school that we should ski tomorrow, but travel tonight or in the AM might not work from NJ.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 26, 2015)

Instead of using the term "blowing off work", I opt for "rearranging my work schedule".  Hopefully my customers will understand 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2015)

I plan to work from home in the AM tomorrow and hit Pats Peak around 1 or so


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

I hope they lift travel bans early. I'm out today with a bad cold (aka laying the foundation for taking off the remainder of the week just in case we're open Thursday-Fri).


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2015)

Already cleared it with home/work
Working from home tomorrow...hope to head to Gunstock tomorrow night. Off Wed and will go wherever makes the most sense for terrain/winds/snow totals


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 26, 2015)

I've got a vacation day scheduled for Wednesday, we should be getting the same storm, but only expecting 12 inches or so


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

Hoping to ski Tuesday Night and waiting to see about either Wednesday or Thursday - either should be fine IMO.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 26, 2015)

I expect that wind will keep most everyone closed up on Tuesday. 
No travel bans instituted yet, but I won't be hitting the road until early Wednesday morning anyway.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Hoping to ski Tuesday Night and waiting to see about either Wednesday or Thursday - either should be fine IMO.



Where are you skiing Tues night?


----------



## moresnow (Jan 26, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> I've got a vacation day scheduled for Wednesday, we should be getting the same storm, but only expecting 12 inches or so



I love that with this storm people are sad they are ONLY getting 12 inches.  Any other storm and we would be thrilled with that. 

That said, I'm aiming for Platty on Wednesday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2015)

Everyday is a ski day now , its called Retirement


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been sick for two weeks, sick on top of sick this weekend, what the Hell, why not? I'm thinking Platty too, but my buddy wants to ski Magic, we shall see.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I've been sick for two weeks, sick on top of sick this weekend, what the Hell, why not? I'm thinking Platty too, but my buddy wants to ski Magic, we shall see.



Magic will probably be pretty sweet!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2015)

The winds are going to make this storm ski/ride like anything from 0 - 4 feet plus, likely with a decent wind slab on top - my guess is that potentially Brettonwoods might even have wind hold issues on Tuesday and parts of Wednesday - and I'm sure that many get the significance of that!!


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a fantastic snow fall map from NOAA. Where do you find it on their site?


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2015)

drjeff said:


> my guess is that potentially Brettonwoods might even have wind hold issues on Tuesday and parts of Wednesday - and I'm sure that many get the significance of that!!



That would be pretty bad.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Already cleared it with home/work
> Working from home tomorrow...hope to head to Gunstock tomorrow night. Off Wed and will go wherever makes the most sense for terrain/winds/snow totals



+1  Same exact plan!


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Where are you skiing Sat night?



Gunstock - 2 fer if they are open!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2015)

Definitely Wed.   Friday is a mybe if the snow amount is worth it.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 26, 2015)

I asked for Wed at work and my boss says "I don't care". Okay then!! 


"I don't care"?...:-? uh oh.

Either Ragged or Pats or Dartmouth or Whaleback. I have passes to all four. Tough to choose.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 26, 2015)

Boxtop Willie said:


> That is a fantastic snow fall map from NOAA. Where do you find it on their site?



http://www.weather.gov/box/winter

I clicked on the left most map and then it will open with links for areas north, south, and west of the pictured area.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 26, 2015)

Thinking Magic Wednesday and Pico Thursday is the play. Planning on MRG Tuesday but may not make it depending on roads.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2015)

Tuesday skiing  - ski the blizzard?? hoping S VT winds won't be as bad as down on the coast.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

I doubt most places will be open tomorrow.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Gunstock - 2 fer if they are open!



obvious meant Tuesday. Anyway. The issue maybe the drive to Gunstock on Tuesday evening.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> I doubt most places will be open tomorrow.



because of wind or power or ??


----------



## Jersey Skier (Jan 26, 2015)

Latest update


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> because of wind or power or ??


I was thinking the same. Go up tonight and ride tomorrow and Wednesday. Think they'll be running lifts tomorrow?


----------



## darent (Jan 26, 2015)

just saw on WCVB that travel bans have been put into effect for tuesday in Boston, better get going if you live in boston


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

State of emergency here in Jersey. Not sure if I'll even be able to get out Tuesday. I rescheduled my lab section for Thursday though to leave Wednesday free in case I'm absolutely snowed in.

My big question is where to go. The 2.5 hour drive to Hunter could be untenable tomorrow given road conditions.


----------



## gostan (Jan 26, 2015)

The winds at Sugarbush for Tuesday do not look good.  Wednesday is out for me.    I hope to go up Thursday night.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 26, 2015)

i'm in brooklyn. work dismissed early today. remote work tomorrow. cleared wednesday for a personal day. plan is to leave wednesday early morning by 5 at the latest for plattekill (3 hrs) or magic (4 hrs). just moved my car so its in the last parking spot on the block so i can dig out and back up in fully accelerated reverse on wednesday morning. i am so stoked. then sugarbush this weekend, which has been planned and booked for a while already. probably will ski the brooklyn bridge and build some kickers somewhere tomorrow, just because.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 26, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm in brooklyn. work dismissed early today. remote work tomorrow. cleared wednesday for a personal day. plan is to leave wednesday early morning by 5 at the latest for plattekill (3 hrs) or magic (4 hrs). just moved my car so its in the last parking spot on the block so i can dig out and back up in fully accelerated reverse on wednesday morning. i am so stoked. then sugarbush this weekend, which has been planned and booked for a while already. probably will ski the brooklyn bridge and build some kickers somewhere tomorrow, just because.



Good planning on the parking...love it!  

No plans to go...have a feeling the wind is going to ruin it (SR is so icy, not much will stick to trail I'm afraid)...and boss is being ornery lately with me about my schedule/etc... even though I have the time to take, too many kids sickness and last minute appts have not put me in her good graces.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

Jersey Skier said:


> Latest update



More like


----------



## 180 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

might as well take thursday off too ......


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm in brooklyn. work dismissed early today. remote work tomorrow. cleared wednesday for a personal day. plan is to leave wednesday early morning by 5 at the latest for plattekill (3 hrs) or magic (4 hrs). just moved my car so its in the last parking spot on the block so i can dig out and back up in fully accelerated reverse on wednesday morning. i am so stoked. then sugarbush this weekend, which has been planned and booked for a while already. probably will ski the brooklyn bridge and build some kickers somewhere tomorrow, just because.



See, the Cats are 2.5 hours for me on bone dry roads with no traffic. Hope the roads will be clear enough by Wednesday to make this happen.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2015)

180 said:


> I am



Roxbury or a hunter?


----------



## moresnow (Jan 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Roxbury or a hunter?



Hunter might get more, but days like this Roxbury is the place to be.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Roxbury or a hunter?





moresnow said:


> Hunter might get more, but days like this Roxbury is the place to be.



But I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

Of course if you want to ski you will dig that out in a heart beat.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> might as well take thursday off too ......


It will be all tracked out.


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 26, 2015)

Whose got Wednesday deals ? Cannon 25 for nh but way north, who knows. In concord and have to work in the afternoon


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunapee is 2fer.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Sunapee is 2fer.



Still saying 10-14  in Franconia, but Im good with the 2 fed at Sunapee  too.......or get some more Sunoco receipts and go to K !
We have options !!


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 26, 2015)

Killington vt/Nh resident day


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 26, 2015)

Crotched $29 tomorrow.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 26, 2015)

I might attempt afternoon crotched we will see


----------



## gores95 (Jan 26, 2015)

Imagine if Long Island had mountains?  This week everyone would head East!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 26, 2015)

Jersey Skier said:


> I'm off every Wednesday. Really hoping schools are closed so I can ignore my parental duties and head up to Platty. My son texted from school that we should ski tomorrow, but travel tonight or in the AM might not work from NJ.



I could've written this! I'm off Wednesdays (as well as Thursdays and Fridays)  as well. My daughter in college doesn't have classes on Wednesdays and I mentioned heading up to Hunter for a few days. "I'll meet you up there" were the first words out of her mouth. I'm just having doubts about whether or not we'll be able to get out. Definitely  not tomorrow with a travel ban so hopefully early Wednesday. I will see and make a decision tomorrow night..but I'm definitely skiing sometime this week....either Wed-Thursday or Thursday-Friday.  Heck I worked Sunday to clear things out for this week so I'm going! First thing I did when I got home from work was put the skis in the back of the Jeep. Gas tank is already filled.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2015)

If we get as much snow as forecasted here in Brooklyn tomorrow will be shoveling day. Might head to K Wed.-Fri. I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2015)

Cannon has zilch as of this morning


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 27, 2015)

Crotched has 4-5 hopefully the notch will get some snow out of it radar looks some heavier bands heading that way now


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2015)

Skiing wed and thurs


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm off to crotched in an hour


----------



## Abubob (Jan 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> +1  Same exact plan!





dlague said:


> Gunstock - 2 fer if they are open!



I just heard from a friend Gunstock pulled a fast one and switched the BOGO to Monday night! WHAT?!


----------



## Tin (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone at Crotched tomorrow? Looking empty there now.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2015)

Only about 7" here near Pats peak so far. Wind is low. Head out in a little while to hit the slopes


----------



## frapcap (Jan 27, 2015)

Starting to think Crotched is the place to go for this one. They'll get into some deep bands this afternoon and evening. Skis are loaded up in the car, driveway is cleared, ready to rock and roll once the travel ban lifts for Southeast MA. 

Its still coming down like crazy here, but they're guessing it'll taper off around 8pm. Hopefully by the time I leave at 5, travel will be permitted and we'll be good to go!


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 27, 2015)

Going to Whaleback within the hour, just gotta plow my way out.

About 10" down, but blowing all over.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 27, 2015)

Tin said:


> Anyone at Crotched tomorrow? Looking empty there now.



We've got a foot in Peterborough, probably about the same at the mountain.  Coming down hard at the moment.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2015)

No work tomorrow either.  May go no anyways.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Probably heading to K for a few days in the morning. Maybe 10" here in Brooklyn. Sun is shining.


----------



## castleman003 (Jan 27, 2015)

I wish but i can't leave my 2 kids at home with my wife alone in case the power goes out.  looks like there should be plenty of snow for a while though


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep.  After some awesome storm day turns at Pats today im taking my talents to Ragged tomorrow


----------



## shpride (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone know if there is cell service at Bolton Valley?  May try and hit it up for awhile tomorrow morning but I have to be accessible for work.


----------



## Angus (Jan 27, 2015)

recollection is there is a cell tower on top of one of ridges at ski aera but it might be a microwave link. just googled and saw an article from '06 that unicel has coverage...that would be tmobile, at&t technology. hold on, the VT properties were purchased by AT&T. guessing tower is owned by one of the big wireless leasing cos. if at&t is there, then verizon is probably there too! but no guarantees.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 27, 2015)

No work for tomorrow   So the question is... Where to go?  Crotched?  Gunstock?  Ragged?  Berkshire East?  Magic?  K-Mart? Who will have the most snow?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> No work for tomorrow   So the question is... Where to go?  Crotched?  Gunstock?  Ragged?  Berkshire East?  Magic?  K-Mart? Who will have the most snow?



Playing the same game, thinking Sunappee or Cannon though.......


----------



## dmw (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm spinning thru a Wawa, Crotch, Sunapee, Ragged conundrum.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2015)

Killington is only reporting 4 new as of 4pm, but 3 or 4 last Sunday made it Freakin Fantastic !

Sunapee is a 2 fer day.....12  reported by 4pm.....


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 27, 2015)

Hmmm the 2 fer sounds good..


----------



## H2ofowlerNH (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm thinking Sunapee or Cannon, 2fer at Sunapee but that hill is a bit lame in the glade area compared to Cannon which could easily pick up more snow overnight, they were reporting 6" at 4pm.  I want to be in the trees all day every day.  I have to be in Concord 1st thing in the morning so I'll have time to check the reports b4 choosing.


----------



## shpride (Jan 27, 2015)

Angus said:


> recollection is there is a cell tower on top of one of ridges at ski aera but it might be a microwave link. just googled and saw an article from '06 that unicel has coverage...that would be tmobile, at&t technology. hold on, the VT properties were purchased by AT&T. guessing tower is owned by one of the big wireless leasing cos. if at&t is there, then verizon is probably there too! but no guarantees.


Thank you!  I have AT&T so hopefully will be good.  If not it's not the end of the world.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 27, 2015)

dmw said:


> I'm spinning thru a Wawa, Crotch, Sunapee, Ragged conundrum.



Crotch was reporting 14" that would be my choice


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 27, 2015)

What is the BEST option for Wednesday coming from Boston ? Haven't got out much this season and would like to make the best of this one.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 27, 2015)

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=GYX&product=PNS  has all the latest snowfall totals..

Crotched may be the place to be... I dunno yet..


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 27, 2015)

Heading to Hunter tomorrow for skiing Thursday and Friday..they got around 6" but more is on the way and with $33 for mid week lift tickets it'll be sweet.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 27, 2015)

Not all that familiar with Boston area skiing yet, is Crotched a nice place on a fresh snow day? It wouldn't be out of the question to go to Maine either.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've heard Shawnee Peak did very well.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 27, 2015)

What is mount Sunapee all about?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bene288 you're screwed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2015)

Sunapee and Crotched will both be groomed out.  Crotched has great trees, Sunapee better trails.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Bene288 you're screwed.



That's been the case this season


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2015)

Shawnee Peak, ME is claiming 16".  I really dig it there, but I'm not sure what they leave after a storm.  

If tomorrow was Thursday, I'd be all over Mount Abram, ME


----------



## splunge (Jan 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Shawnee Peak, ME is claiming 16".  I really dig it there, but I'm not sure what they leave after a storm.
> 
> If tomorrow was Thursday, I'd be all over Mount Abram, ME



Iirc Shawnee doesn't do a lot of forming when they haven't had a storm in weeks, so probably less after a storm. I'm not totally sure, but pretty roughed up trails is what I remember from my last couple times. We used to rent a house in nearby Bridgeton. I wish we still did


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 28, 2015)

Bene288 said:


> What is mount Sunapee all about?



It's probably too late, but I would choose Sunapee over crotched for today.  I skied Sunapee a few weeks ago, and there was a deeper base in the woods.  I skied pats yesterday (close to pats with presumably a similar base) and hit several rocks when I ventured off trail.  Sunapee also has a few seeded bump runs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2015)

Headed to Cannon!  Have morning meeting then I am there.  Happen to work about 20 minutes from there.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> Headed to Cannon!  Have morning meeting then I am there.  Happen to work about 20 minutes from there.



Hmmm....seriously considering breaking that "no skiing this year" order and following you there...only working this AM too and this snow is just too good to pass up!!


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 28, 2015)

Ended up at Gunstock since a little birdie told me that Hotshot would open and they didn't groom out Recoil... Pictures to come...  Well worth the trip this morning after shoveling.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2015)

Hindsight 20/20....

We lucked out. We headed back to CT late Monday AM. Looks like most of SoVT ended up with about 6" of snow and most lifts Tuesday were on windhold.


----------



## splunge (Jan 29, 2015)

This was what my day consisted of both Wednesday and today, race course held up a bit better today though

http://instagram.com/p/ycVpl_t8J9/

http://instagram.com/p/ydThRKN8Ej/

http://instagram.com/p/ydTqFst8Ev/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 29, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Hmmm....seriously considering breaking that "no skiing this year" order and following you there...only working this AM too and this snow is just too good to pass up!!



Who gave you a no ski order, they need to be hurt, bad!!!


----------

